# Marketing/Sales/Events Jobs in Dubai



## ChrisTaysom (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi All,

I am a 24 year old marketing graduate looking to move to Dubai and secure a job in Marketing/Sales/Events and was looking for some help/hints/tips.
I will be in Dubai from 3rd February to the 14th where I am looking to meet with recruiters and potential employers. I'm writing on the forum, as I am looking to arrange some meetings during this time and if I would be of interest to anybody please reply or PM me your email address and I will forward you my CV.
I know this is a speculative thread, but if anybody can help or is willing to meet up for a coffee (my shout!) and to get to know me and what Im about during my stay I would be extremely grateful!

Chris


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Do you have any working experience yet?

If not then you're better off getting some experience back home first.


----------



## ChrisTaysom (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, I have a variety of experience in the marketing and events industries, largely gathered via small scale businesses which I have launched and ran both during my time at University and since. I would obviously be willing to email my CV which details this more clearly to anybody who would like to view it.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Good  If you have a look at the 'READ BEFORE YOU POST' thread there's a long list of recruiters there. Also try Linkedin. But your best bet is to apply directly with the companies you are interested in (tradeshow organisers and such). Recruiters usually do not meet with applicants, usually they just call you to explain there's a job opportunity and ask if you want your CV to be submitted to the employer and that's it. Also contact the DWTC, they also organise their own tradeshows. There's many tradeshow organisers and media companies organising their own events and seminars. You shoud be able to find them all on Google. From the top of my head: Reed Exhibitions, DMG Events, IIR, etc. With such a limited time, don't waste your time on recruiters, contact the companies directly instead. 

Good luck


----------



## ChrisTaysom (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the leads Dizzy, back to the emails it is then...!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

And phone, make lots of phone calls... many people do not bother to reply to emails here!


----------



## lonesome (Jan 16, 2013)

I have more then 10 years of Banking & FMCG Sales experience, can anyone help by advising how to apply in Banking jobs in afficient ways...!!!

Thanks


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

ChrisTaysom said:


> I will be in Dubai from 3rd February to the 14th where I am looking to meet with recruiters and potential employers.


Hi Chris,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Top 25 recruitment agencies in UAE

Good luck!


----------

